# Recommendation for a Dentist in southern Spain?



## Razzo (May 1, 2005)

I have a small filling that needs replacing and as I am not going to be back in the UK until the end of March I thought it best to get it done now in Spain. It has caused me no problems during 4 weeks in Morocco.
If any one has experience of a dentist in southern Spain I would appreciate the contact details.

Thanks


----------



## smithiesagain (Jan 8, 2012)

Razzo,

Dont have the answer to this....just thought I would give you a BUMP....so that some clever person might see this and help !!

BTW...the dentists here in Agadir are great !

Jenny


----------

